
Neuroscience confirming PG's 'The Top Idea In Your Mind' - joshrule
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-02/sfn-sss012811.php
======
joshrule
PG's essay for those wanting a refresher: <http://paulgraham.com/top.html>

